# Airtel's new FUP policy?



## rahul18348 (Oct 19, 2012)

Has airtel really upgraded their Bandwidth Cap to 512kbps (min) as cited on their own website. I am thinking about switching over to Airtel from BSNL to Max 80GB plan. I had contacted local Airtel offices and they were surprised also. They asked me to send an email so that they can clarify from HO. Any existing Airtel subscriber in this forum can confirm this to be sure? Thanks. Links are shown in the screenshots.

*i47.tinypic.com/m796j6.png

*i48.tinypic.com/9qbk7k.png


----------



## RCuber (Oct 19, 2012)

OMG!!!  


> Supersonic 1500 - 60 GB - 16Mbps





> Supersonic 1700 - 80 GB - 16Mbps



im paying 2k+ for 75GB @ 4Mbps .. gotta change my plan soon

EDIT: but no use for me if there is no improvement in Ping ..  .. will go for that anyway.. its cheaper than what I am currently paying


----------



## dan4u (Oct 19, 2012)

so this means airtel's minimum speed is 512 kbps from now on, and not 256 kpbs?


----------



## rahul18348 (Oct 19, 2012)

Not only Airtel but all ISPs are now obligated to provide 512kbps as minimum. In the national telecom policy 2012 issued on june 12 vide item no.1.5 on page 8, clearly states for revision of existing broadband speeds from 256kbps to 512kbps & further says that speed should be further revised to 2Mbps by 2015. I have sent a copy of the national telecom policy 2012 (available at department of telecom website) to airtel HO. 

*You guys can help me & send emails to your regional offices (airtel or other ISPs). Everybody will get the benefit if this gets implemented universally.*


----------



## sumonpathak (Oct 19, 2012)

^^can you provide a link to the guidelines?


----------



## rahul18348 (Oct 19, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> ^^can you provide a link to the guidelines?



Here you go:

*www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=national%20telecom%20policy%202012&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CB8QFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.dot.gov.in%2Fntp%2FNTP-06.06.2012-final.pdf&ei=-EaBULfMNM_jrAfNw4CYCg&usg=AFQjCNG9xyBmMLX40RZEZ06xbrG0ZrLPBQ


----------



## dan4u (Oct 19, 2012)

seems like only certain states and cities are getting 512 kbps as minimum, mine still shows 256 kbps, hope it changes soon. and then it'll be bye bye bsnl....hello airtel


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 19, 2012)

national telecom policy 2012 is still not implemented yet so whatever provisions in there are merely information.unless a policy is sanctioned by govt through an executive order it is not legally enforceable.


----------



## ajaymailed (Oct 20, 2012)

dan4u said:


> seems like only certain states and cities are getting 512 kbps as minimum, mine still shows 256 kbps, hope it changes soon. and then it'll be bye bye bsnl....hello airtel


cant believe 256kbps is still alive, smaller, local ISPs in small towns are able provide 512 or even 1 MBPS Post FUP Speed.


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 20, 2012)

Mine ISP doesn't have any FUP .  YoYo :rock:


----------



## RCuber (Oct 21, 2012)

Max speed available in my area is 4Mbps  .. they cant give me more than that  .. 

any way... plan changed from 1800 something to 1400 .. 

4Mbps till 80Gb .. post than 256 kbps


----------



## swatkats (Oct 24, 2012)

If TRAI is Specifically hinting ISP not to provide below 256Kbps post FUP, Why will Craptel Worry about that. 
256Kbps still Exists post FUP, Say it Beam > ACT > Airtel> XYZ ISP .. still has 256kbps POST FUP. 
TRAI has Defined 512Kbps as BROADBAND, If less than that Cannot be called as *broadband *according to them. POST FUP thing has not been discussed in NTP.


----------



## Thor (Oct 24, 2012)

Well I am using ACT BB..... 
For 1400 I get 75GB FUP at 10mbps and post that 2mbps........ 
Pretty cool I think.....

This is going to be good if minimum bb speed is made 2mbps across the spectrum....


----------



## theserpent (Oct 24, 2012)

i'm anyways getting 1 MBPS UL NO FUP for 549  Airtel

But i'm not getting 2 MBPS


----------



## dan4u (Oct 24, 2012)

theserpent said:


> i'm anyways getting 1 MBPS UL NO FUP for 549  Airtel
> 
> But i'm not getting 2 MBPS



 1 mbps UL at 549???? I haven't seen that plan on their website, is that with taxes and all??


----------



## theserpent (Oct 24, 2012)

dan4u said:


> 1 mbps UL at 549???? I haven't seen that plan on their website, is that with taxes and all??



Well it was a limited period offer, the poster was stuck in a wall.
It started with 1 mbps still 5 gb then 256 for 450 then this year feb they increased the limit still 25 gb, now i don't know why but for good i get UL


----------

